# 515hp GIAC/VF-Engineering Project RSR+ to be featured in coverage on the 2007 eurotuner GP!!



## [email protected] (Jun 8, 2007)

Let me start by thanking to the Eurotuner staff for putting on such a great event. We had a lot of fun preparing for and competing in the event which took place from September 24th-26th, 2007. Congratulations to all of the tuners that showed up to put their knowledge and skills to the test. We enjoyed being a part of the friendly competition. For our part we put the 2.0T platform to the test and it held up perfectly. Our hats are off to Volkswagen for designing and building such a quality vehicle. Our goal was to push the limits of the 2.0T platform. Project RSR+ does just that.

We are proud to say we are the first documented software tuner to make over 500bhp with a 2.0T FSI engine and fully functioning factory engine management system (which to our knowledge is the most powerful at this time). We are also proud to note that this power was made on the VF-Engineering RSR internal engine upgrade components and clutch. Just how reliable is this setup? For the drag day at the Euro Tuner GP, we made 50-60 passes without any issues! We then brought it back the next day for the road course! As for the event results, we are not permitted to release any information but are pleased with the performance of the RSR+ (before you guys even ask







). We are going to continue to push the platform to see just what we can do with it. Stay tuned! 
<I will add a few more pictures as I get them up>
Here is a teaser horsepower plot (you will see the rest in the Euro Tuner issue that covers the Euro Tuner GP, this was our own plot)









_Modified by [email protected] at 12:37 PM 9-28-2007_


_Modified by [email protected] at 12:40 PM 9-28-2007_


----------



## Dynospot Racing (Feb 25, 2000)

*Re: 515hp GIAC/VF-Engineering Project RSR+ to be featured in coverage on t ... ([email protected])*

Great job GIAC and VF. Did Garrett get to run his 996tt at the drags? Any times to post from that beast?


----------



## J. Moss (May 27, 2000)

*Re: 515hp GIAC/VF-Engineering Project RSR+ to be featured in coverage on t ... ([email protected])*

Awesome work guys! 
I saw it first hand and that car is STOUT.


----------



## t3t41.8tgti (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: 515hp GIAC/VF-Engineering Project RSR+ to be featured in coverage on t ... ([email protected])*

Time for me to get some pistons and rods.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 16, 2005)




----------



## D.Passat00 (Feb 29, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

awesome!


----------



## Acerxz (Aug 7, 2000)

*Re: (D.Passat00)*








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jeremy_matrix (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re:*

Phenomenal work GIAC and VFE!!!!!!!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by jeremy_matrix at 2:50 PM 9-28-2007_


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: 515hp GIAC/VF-Engineering Project RSR+ to be featured in coverage on t ... ([email protected])*

Great work!







I look forward to driving a 400whp Mk5 Gti.


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: 515hp GIAC/VF-Engineering Project RSR+ to be featured in coverage on t ... ([email protected])*

Excellent results guys, congrats to all of you at GIAC and VFE. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Any chance of seeing a plot with RPM? or as I'm guessing it was intentionally left off, just wanted to compare spool understand if you don't want to show it.
Oh and I'll race you to 600


----------



## 400HPA4 (Apr 17, 2005)

*Re: 515hp GIAC/VF-Engineering Project RSR+ to be featured in coverage on t ... (Dynospot Racing)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dynospot Racing* »_Great job GIAC and VF. Did Garrett get to run his 996tt at the drags? Any times to post from that beast?

No, Garrett Lim got banned from the venue (California Speedway) for life. He was driving through the pits at well over 125 miles per hour.


----------



## J. Moss (May 27, 2000)

*Re: 515hp GIAC/VF-Engineering Project RSR+ to be featured in coverage on t ... (400HPA4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *400HPA4* »_
No, Garrett Lim got banned from the venue (California Speedway) for life. He was driving through the pits at well over 125 miles per hour.

Correction as I was there to hear the aftermath.
Garrett let someone test drive the car. There was no intention of anyone going over the top at Cal Speedway and we can both agree that the driver (not Garrett) had a lapse in judgement thinking that the speeds he went for were OK.


----------



## x9t (Sep 19, 2005)

wow.. 
what did the car run?
JT


----------



## prodigymb (Mar 9, 2004)

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## gtiiiiiiii (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: (prodigymb)*

sweet, i definitely am buying rods/pistons.


----------



## prodigymb (Mar 9, 2004)

will this be in october or november issue?


----------



## blackvento36 (Mar 17, 2003)

*Re: (prodigymb)*

How does this RSR+ kit compre to the RSR kit that will be available, or will the RSR+ be available too?


----------



## coolstrybrah (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: (blackvento36)*

WoW...more info, please!


----------



## labelskate (May 20, 2007)

awesome! We need vids.


----------



## Magnus2387 (May 1, 2007)

*Re: (labelskate)*

what turbo are you running with this setup?


----------



## chongman805 (Jun 25, 2007)

Wow, what do you have controlling all that power?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 22, 2002)

*Re: (chongman805)*

Hi Chongman805,
We run a Bosch MED9 engine controller, an N75 wastegate regulator valve, but I can't give away more than that at this time....


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 22, 2002)

*Re: 515hp GIAC/VF-Engineering Project RSR+ to be featured in coverage on t ... ([email protected])*

Hi Chris,
How have you been? The spool up on this was actually better than we had originally expected. We did leave out the torque and rpm info, as you pointed out; but our motivation was to support Eurotuner by not revealing too much about the car until after the Eurotuner GP article is published. Even though this plot is from a different day and dyno than the GP, we made a decision to limit the information released on the car in support of the magazine. Good luck with your car by the way, it looks like a fun project.


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: 515hp GIAC/VF-Engineering Project RSR+ to be featured in coverage on t ... ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Hi Chris,
How have you been? The spool up on this was actually better than we had originally expected. We did leave out the torque and rpm info, as you pointed out; but our motivation was to support Eurotuner by not revealing too much about the car until after the Eurotuner GP article is published. Even though this plot is from a different day and dyno than the GP, we made a decision to limit the information released on the car in support of the magazine. Good luck with your car by the way, it looks like a fun project.

I've been good thanks.
Completely understand about the Eurotuner article. Did they say what issue all of this will be in?


----------



## mikes96GTI (Jan 22, 2003)

*Re: 515hp GIAC/VF-Engineering Project RSR+ to be featured in coverage on t ... ([email protected])*

I've ridden in the RSR, Nik was kind enough to take me for a ride, I have driven all sorts of nasty Porsche's, BMW's and Audi's over the years thanks to my line of work, and this car is just plain damn insane! I can't wait to pick up my issue.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 8, 2007)

*Re: 515hp GIAC/VF-Engineering Project RSR+ to be featured in coverage on t ... (mikes96GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mikes96GTI* »_I've ridden in the RSR, Nik was kind enough to take me for a ride, I have driven all sorts of nasty Porsche's, BMW's and Audi's over the years thanks to my line of work, and this car is just plain damn insane! I can't wait to pick up my issue.

you will have to convince nik to give you another ride in this beast soon


----------



## acidrome (Jul 8, 2007)

*Re: 515hp GIAC/VF-Engineering Project RSR+ to be featured in coverage on t ... ([email protected])*

YAY!!!! VF & GIAC GREAT WORK GUYS. now that the event is over maybe u guys can start my ride. cant wait. lol


----------



## Supplicium (Jan 26, 2005)

how much more $$$ to add awd


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: (Supplicium)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Supplicium* »_how much more $$$ to add awd









depends on what parts you use, where you get them from and if you can do it yourself..


----------



## Davespeed (May 4, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Nice


----------



## sniperviperman (Aug 8, 2005)

that line follows the mount everest. darn this looks very nice. 300HP at 3000rpm


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: (sniperviperman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sniperviperman* »_that line follows the mount everest. darn this looks very nice. 300HP at 3000rpm

There is no rpm listed on the dyno they cropped it off for the time being. Chances of 300 at 300K rpm are very slim, bigger turbos push the peak hp further into the power band not sooner.


----------



## blackvento36 (Mar 17, 2003)

*Re: (blackvento36)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blackvento36* »_How does this RSR+ kit compre to the RSR kit that will be available, or will the RSR+ be available too?
Have to quote myself and ask this one again.


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
There is no rpm listed on the dyno they cropped it off for the time being. Chances of 300 at 300K rpm are very slim, bigger turbos push the peak hp further into the power band not sooner.
Since dyno's usually seem to start at ~2500 with 50hp I'd say 2500 is the first broken Y-axis line. Assuming thay ran it to 6700rpms that makes the middle of the chart ~4600rpms. So ~275hp @ 4600rpms seems to be what it's showing, sound about right?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 8, 2007)

*Re: (blackvento36)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blackvento36* »_Have to quote myself and ask this one again.
Quote, originally posted by blackvento36 »
How does this RSR+ kit compre to the RSR kit that will be available, or will the RSR+ be available too?


A comparison of the kits you speak of will be available in the near future but as of now we cannot release that data.








As far as availability, that would be up to VF-Engineering as to whether they wanted to create a hardware kit of this magnitude.


----------



## blackvento36 (Mar 17, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
A comparison of the kits you speak of will be available in the near future but as of now we cannot release that data.








As far as availability, that would be up to VF-Engineering as to whether they wanted to create a hardware kit of this magnitude. 
I hear ya, but any tuner with money and resources can build a monster 1off turbo setup. But the closer that kit resembles their actual products available to the public the more relevant it is. If not it's a pointless marketing tactic to name it "RSR+". But I won't jump to conclusions till they release the info.


----------



## t3t41.8tgti (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: (blackvento36)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blackvento36* »_I hear ya, but any tuner with money and resources can build a monster 1off turbo setup. But the closer that kit resembles their actual products available to the public the more relevant it is. If not it's a pointless marketing tactic to name it "RSR+". But I won't jump to conclusions till they release the info. 

Here is a quote from above 

_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_We are also proud to note that this power was made on the VF-Engineering RSR internal engine upgrade components and clutch.

They are showing the potential that the RSR hardware has, Im sure the RSR+ will be available sometime in the future, at least if you want to spend the $$$.


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: (blackvento36)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blackvento36* »_
Since dyno's usually seem to start at ~2500 with 50hp I'd say 2500 is the first broken Y-axis line. Assuming thay ran it to 6700rpms that makes the middle of the chart ~4600rpms. So ~275hp @ 4600rpms seems to be what it's showing, sound about right?

you can start a dyno at any rpm you want so its really silly to assume anything about it right now. They'll post it eventually.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 8, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


----------



## gtiiiiiiii (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

why would you even assume they ran it to 6750 anyways... The only reason stage 2 owners don't rev higher is the turbo aint making sh*t after that.


----------



## ARRR Matey 32 (Jun 3, 2004)

*Re: (gtiiiiiiii)*

APR What???
Thats right

NOTHING


----------



## djorkaeff_andrei (Sep 16, 2006)




----------



## [email protected] (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## t3t41.8tgti (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

where's mine at Austin


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 8, 2007)

*Re: (t3t41.8tgti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *t3t41.8tgti* »_where's mine at Austin
















this one is still a concept.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 27, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*

conceptual as far as production, but still very much, a real running car!


----------



## TheBox (Jul 20, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*

oooo a GT35R sexy


----------



## t3t41.8tgti (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: (TheBox)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheBox* »_oooo a GT35R sexy

nope try again


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 8, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_conceptual as far as production, but still very much, a real running car!

Indeed. A very angry "real running car"


----------



## jeremy_matrix (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Indeed. A very angry "real running car" 









Nik, Austin,
Which [black] flares are those?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 8, 2007)

*Re: (TheBox)*

not for this round


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

If I had to guess 3071R with a t25 style exhaust housing or they would have had to somehow rigged an external gate and adapted the manifold to a T3 flange to really use anything bigger.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 8, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_If I had to guess 3071R with a t25 style exhaust housing or they would have had to somehow rigged an external gate and adapted the manifold to a T3 flange to really use anything bigger.

It is a T3 flanged turbo and is externally gated. no rigging here though


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
It is a T3 flanged turbo and is externally gated. no rigging here though









Having a hard time picturing it if that is the production manifold but i'll take your word for it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I did think the exhaust housing looked too larger to be a t25 style one. 
opinion on the the turbo still stands then unless its a 76 not a 71 since both can be had with the same comp housing its too hard to tell.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 8, 2007)

*Re: (jeremy_matrix)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jeremy_matrix* »_
Nik, Austin,
Which [black] flares are those?

Nik got them. I dont recall from where.


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Nik got them. I dont recall from where.

Need side shots!! I have a caractere front bumper as well and want to see how well these mate up to that. looks good!


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
It is a T3 flanged turbo and is externally gated. no rigging here though









Where is the wastegate port?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 8, 2007)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

This was an early shot when we were test fitting the turbo and manifold. There was not a great deal of room for a large compressor housing (or anything for that matter). External wastegate flange was mounted below where the 1 and 4 runners come together.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: (Runin2Rich4FSi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Runin2Rich4FSi* »_
Need side shots!! I have a caractere front bumper as well and want to see how well these mate up to that. looks good!

I believe they are multi-fitment items but I don't remember which company Nik said he got them from.
FWIW, my company is working on an 8-piece flare kit that integrates with the factory GTI/GLI valences and skirts. I'm going for a Mk2 16v 2.0 look


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
I believe they are multi-fitment items but I don't remember which company Nik said he got them from.
FWIW, my company is working on an 8-piece flare kit that integrates with the factory GTI/GLI valences and skirts. I'm going for a Mk2 16v 2.0 look









Can we talk a little bit more on this subject. You have got my attention sir.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: (Runin2Rich4FSi)*

I don't want to hijack this thread, so feel free to IM me or send an email to [email protected]


----------



## stockmotor. (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: 515hp GIAC/VF-Engineering Project RSR+ to be featured in coverage on t ... ([email protected])*


----------



## AndorGLI (Jul 29, 2007)

crazy ****


----------



## runningoutofspace (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: Giac*

Its about time you post the RSR+ secrets?


_Modified by runningoutofspace at 7:59 PM 1-26-2008_


----------



## bd jay (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: 515hp GIAC/VF-Engineering Project RSR+ to be featured in coverage on t ... ([email protected])*

nice


----------

